# New STIHL press release on Kombi



## PhilMcWoody (Jan 5, 2017)

I wish I'd gotten one of these a long time ago when they were priced a bit lower — $300 is a tough sell to the wife who hates leafblowers anyway ( I'll continue to muck along with my homeowner Blackened Pecker, I mean Black and Decker string trimmer until I get my old McCulloch trimmer fixed up). 

Any folks got any feedback on the hedge trimmer and pole saw attachments? Long enough? That could sway me ... but a Snowblower is the more urgent need right now.


*STIHL says KombiMotor line drives workers’ efficiency*


Landscape workers can have access to up to 14 tools in one, STIHL says, with the manufacturer’s KombiMotor. It’s now simpler and quicker to start, the company says, and can be used to cultivate, edge, prune, trim, blow and sweep.

The STIHL KombiMotor has a 710cc fuel tank and low-emission engine. STIHL’s upgrade of the product includes a vertical pleated air filter for better filtration and one-touch stop.

The new KombiMotors are the KM 91 R, the KM 111 R and the KM 131 R. “The new additions to the STIHL KombiMotor line offer professionals a way to use one of three motors to power up to 14 hardworking accessories …,” said Marv Mathwig, product manager at STIHL Inc.

Here’s a look at some of the models’ shared features:


“IntelliCarb” compensating carburetor automatically compensates for reduced air flow when air filter begins to clog to maintain desired RPM.
Solid steel drive shaft designed for professional grade durability and comes with a lifetime limited warranty.
Rubberized loop handles provide a comfortable grip.
Multifunction control handle allows easy access to all of the controls on one handle.
Semi-automatic choke lever enables simplified three-step start procedure, saving users time.
One-touch stop switch enables the user to turn off the engine with the press of a button. When the engine is off, the one-touch stop switch automatically returns the trimmer to the start position, reducing the chance of flooding the engine when restarting.
STIHL says its KombiMotor line also features easy access for maintenance.

The suggested retail price on each new model is as follows: KM 91 R, $299.95; KM 111 R, $339.95; and the KM 131 R, $369.95.


- See more at: http://www.totallandscapecare.com/g...ihl-pressure-washer-gun/#sthash.AETnQc4K.dpuf

- See more at: http://www.totallandscapecare.com/g...ihl-pressure-washer-gun/#sthash.AETnQc4K.dpuf


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 5, 2017)

I know the owner of a local landscaping company. A while back I had to lend him my Echo multitool because both his Stihl Kombi's died while his squad was working in a garden close to my fiefdom pruning trees. 
Everybody in the squad was so enthusiatic about them he bought two Echo's to replace the Stihl's. At last notice they were still running. 

I am absolutely satisfied about my Echo multitool. One thing I really like is the extension shaft which gives you about one meter extra reach. Apart from ordinary maintenance the only things I've done to it and its attachments have been sharpening the hedge trimmer and the pole pruner chain. 
Note I am not a Stihl hater: my chainsaw lineup is fully Stihl at the moment. But that Echo, which I got used, has more than earned its stripes.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 5, 2017)

I have recently bought a new kombi with pole, hedge and trimmer attachments with KM-94 traditional 2 stroke engine. After owning a Solo unit my expectations were a bit shattered with the Stihl unit. Chinese bearings on the tools, heavy silly articulated hedge trimmer design, no grease zerc on trimmer gear head. Look they work and are OK but if you want top shelf get a Shindaiwa/Echo/Efco even take a look at Hitachi. I needed a unit fast for work, so I grabbed the Stihl Kombi that was on sale, their are much better units out their if you take the time to look closely.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Jan 6, 2017)

Conquistador3 said:


> I know the owner of a local landscaping company. A while back I had to lend him my Echo multitool because both his Stihl Kombi's died while his squad was working in a garden close to my fiefdom pruning trees.
> Everybody in the squad was so enthusiatic about them he bought two Echo's to replace the Stihl's. At last notice they were still running.
> 
> I am absolutely satisfied about my Echo multitool. One thing I really like is the extension shaft which gives you about one meter extra reach. Apart from ordinary maintenance the only things I've done to it and its attachments have been sharpening the hedge trimmer and the pole pruner chain.
> Note I am not a Stihl hater: my chainsaw lineup is fully Stihl at the moment. But that Echo, which I got used, has more than earned its stripes.



I see tons of Echo trimmers, but haven't yet seen their multi tool -- will have to look a bit harder. Thanks.


----------



## TBS (Jan 7, 2017)

Don't forget about the redmax maxtreme line, they make some strong light weight trimmers.


----------

